# Help on the Yellow River



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I want to take my five year old out on the Yellow River to catch some fish, maybe some bluegills and small catfish. Any tips? I'll be launching from the ramp by H87 in a 17' jon boat. Should I just dig up some worms and fish them under a bobber with a slip lead? Also where are the best type of places to fish, i.e. calm sloughs or in the channel? I'm a complete newbie to river fishing and my fresh water fishing experience has pretty much only been done on farm ponds, I'm not looking for anyone's spots, just to take my boy out in the boat for some action, and hopefully some keepers. 



I know the water is up right now, but I've found conflicting reports on when to fish - high vs. low water.



Thanks!


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

Never fish high or rising water if you can help it; it makes for a long day. There is a nice lake just to the north (upstream) side of that bridge that you can fish around in and stay out of the current. About 1/4 mile below the bridge is an area called the X's; stay to the right when you are going downriver and be careful there are plenty of stumps. That area is kind of tricky so be careful you may want to think about putting in on a lake to begin with like Hurricane, Stone, Bear, or Hines. Without good equipment i.e. a good 24 volt trolling motor, easy to start outboard, you can get into trouble on that part of the river. The current makes it tough on seasoned fishermen and I don't think it is a place a new fisherman will enjoy. I fish in a couple bass clubs and fished B.A.S.S. & FLW tournaments for years and some days I get frustrated fishing in swift water. The current will wash your bait into the log jams and you break off a lot. The lakes I mentioned,especially Hines Lake, are good places to get your "feet wet".


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

That river has some great fishing, but it is definitely hit or miss. If there is high water might as well go home. In a large jonboat like that keep your eyes peeledfor stumps and logs.It is also NOTa place you would want to encounter engine difficulties. I like using wigglers up there over crickets, but ive heard crickets work as well, just personal preference. As for catfish, find a deep hole and put out some chicken livers. There is usually good catfishing so if you don't get any bites don't stay in that spot. Definitely need to be extra careful on yellow river.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and PM's! As for anchoring, what is the best way? Just tie up to a tree? I would imagine the bottom of the river is full of deadfall and even a mushroom anchor would get stuck?


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with bankwalker, yellow river can be a dangerous animal during high water, or otherwise. It's nota place to be a first timer on. I would link up with someone who is experianced with the yellow. There are people I knew from my community who didn't make it back from the yellow. Engine failure during high water claimed 2 of them, they could not avoid getting capsized. The yellow has a long history of taking lives, going back many years.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know you said you were going to launch by 87, but if you launch down at the mouth of the river at the end of Ward Basin Rd at that boat ramp, it will bea lot safer. There are plenty of bream to be caught in the Weaver River and the little sloughs off of it, plus the high water isn't that much of an issue, because most of the high water goes straight down Yellow River. If you decide to use this boat ramp, there is a $5 fee. Best of luck to you.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. I may give the lower section a try. I appreciate the concern, but I'm not a newbie to the river as I have run it the last several winters hunting, plus I've got lots of experience offshore (not being overconfident)....but knowing the dangers is good and I didn't realize that people have died out there. I'll have my son with me so I can guarantee that I won't be taking any chances. I just came back from a funeral today and I'd hate to put my son through what I saw today.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

If you have run it for hunting season then you are probably familiar enough... I would tie up to a tree instead of anchoring anyday. Be careful for wasp nests though. my dad and I pulled up to a bare limb coming out of the water to tie up, as soon as therope came tight around thelimb, waspsstarting pooring out. I woulda never guessed they werenested in there..:doh


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

If you can handle a boat you should be okay. The current up river is swift and it makes fishing tough. Find some "slack" water and wet a worm you should catch something. As for anchoring, in the lakes it is o.k. but I would tie off in the river. The fishing up there is feast or famine I believe if you want to get a child interested you need to take them to a place a little more "kid friendly"


----------

